

Show HN: Pick – Eliminate the Pain of Scheduling - pennyak
http://www.pick.co/

======
CzechsMix
This is great! I was just thinking about something similar, perhaps you'd like
to work it in.

basically, it would automatically assign meeting times, based on who's
meeting, for how long, except that it would be scheduling several meetings,
and take those into account.

I.e. throughout the week various employees in an office would simple set
meetings for "friday"

The system would compile all the meetings that take place, and schedule them,
to the best of their ability, so that no two meetings would conflict. On
thursday night, the times are finalized and the meetings are placed on
attendees calendars.

You'd need some sort of conflict resolution, but if you ran it each time for
each meeting request came in, you could alert the involved parties
immediately.

~~~
pennyak
Thanks for the idea! Definitely something to think about incorporating into
the app.

------
scott_b
Love this! A simple solution to a serious pain in the &^%$. Will become one of
my goto apps. Thanks guys!

~~~
pennyak
I'm glad you love it! You're welcome!

------
mselepec
[http://lifehacker.com/pick-makes-scheduling-times-to-meet-
or...](http://lifehacker.com/pick-makes-scheduling-times-to-meet-or-just-hang-
out-
ea-1688947349?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_twitter&utm_source=lifehacker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow)

------
pennyak
Pick eliminates the pain of scheduling by surfacing mutual availabilities
between 2 or more users. Users also get a personalized link so they can share
their available times with anyone.

------
coreymaass
This looks like a good combination of simplicity and magic. I'm not sure about
the focus on mobile, but pleased to see the website is simple as well. Looking
forward to trying it.

~~~
mselepec
Founder here. So many people are on the go and using their phones. Pick makes
it easy to schedule on the go, something that many people don't do right now.
Web is just as important because Pick has the unique link you can share with
anyone. Any feedback you have after trying it would be great. michael [at]
pick.co

